# Schools In Dubai



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

we are coming from canada to dubai and are wondering if we can get addmission to grade 2 for our son in a good school,i am reading a lot on forums and seems like evey where there a waiting list .can anyone help if you know about any good american school accepting new students.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You will find that you will need to register at many schools.
Most schools have wait lists, some are taking no more children on these lists (closed lists)

You will tend to find that it is the younger grades who have the biggest wait lists.

Do you know where in Dubai you will be living, as preferably you will want a school close to home or work (due to traffic)

If you dont know, I suggest you just put your childs name down at many schools (there are fees involved with being put on a wait list)


----------



## mnass (May 20, 2008)

WEve just been informed that we would be relocating to Dubai and I've only managed to get a registration for my son at teh GEMS Royal Dubai School. Does anyone know where this school is located and is it near any good residential areas as we still don't know where we would be living. Most schools are on the waitlist and if anyone can provide more information on school, that's be very much appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have a search through this section of the site as there have been numerous posts regarding schools.

Google will also be your friend. A two second search found the school website, which says it is in Mirdif


GEMS - GEMS Royal Dubai School


-


----------



## mnass (May 20, 2008)

thanks elphaba. i've been trying to use google map to find the location of the school from my husband work just to have a feel of the distance as we think we may be ilving 10 mins from where he's working ie: jumeirah beach front. but to no success. i will try again though...till i find something.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

*School Problem*

We've a similar problem, we'll be moving over from UK to Dubai this summer and we have three kids yrs 1,2 &3 which we need to find schools for. Early indications are that the best schools are full with a waiting list as long as your arm..hmmm. Any advice anyone?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

JunFan said:


> We've a similar problem, we'll be moving over from UK to Dubai this summer and we have three kids yrs 1,2 &3 which we need to find schools for. Early indications are that the best schools are full with a waiting list as long as your arm..hmmm. Any advice anyone?


 I guess perhaps you maybe after school for the 3 yr old?
Best to put their name down at lots of schools (you will need to pay registration fees)
Its best if you know where you will be living/working.

Nearly every school has long wait lists-doesnt mean they are the "best school"


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Sorry Sgilli, i meant the school years 3,2 & 1...my kids are 7yrs, 6yrs and 5yrs old.

I have a younger one but won't be ready for school for another 3 years...better get her name down now!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Sorry Sgilli, i meant the school years 3,2 & 1...my kids are 7yrs, 6yrs and 5yrs old.
> 
> I have a younger one but won't be ready for school for another 3 years...better get her name down now!


No joke...you will also have to put the LO's name down too !!!!
Also be aware, that a school may not offer places for all the children, as the lower levels tend to be the most popular...and you may find yourself doing multiple school runs.

Only advice is to register them NOW.
In all honesty I would be really looking into it, as most schools wont be contactable over the summer break (end June, July, August)


----------



## potts (May 20, 2008)

So everyone is saying that the younger ages are the most difficult to get into. I have an 8 and 11 year old possibly coming over from Oz soon. They would be going into the new year in year 4 and 6 so I guess I'm on the cusp. Any feedback on the waiting lists? 
Good can of worms you opened pooji!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

potts said:


> So everyone is saying that the younger ages are the most difficult to get into. I have an 8 and 11 year old possibly coming over from Oz soon. They would be going into the new year in year 4 and 6 so I guess I'm on the cusp. Any feedback on the waiting lists?
> Good can of worms you opened pooji!


You will still need to register at a few schools. I would register at schools close to work/home 1st due to traffic.
Almost every school has a wait list..regardless of age...most lists are longer for the younger ones though.

Also be aware, that most schools will ask the children to also sit an entrance exam too.

We too are Australian (my older 2 are 9 + 10...the LO is nearly 2)
Also coming from Oz, the school years are different. New year starts in Sept here.


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

thank you so much sigill3.i dont know where we will be staying as my hubby has a allowance of 120000AED / year or a 3 bed apartment from hs company we are still deciding on what option to take .


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

pooji said:


> thank you so much sigill3.i dont know where we will be staying as my hubby has a allowance of 120000AED / year or a 3 bed apartment from hs company we are still deciding on what option to take .


I personally would take the apartment, as you wont find much for 120,000, without adding your own money.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

fyi - use the KHDA search to find schools in your area - Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Directory - - it won't tell you if they have spaces - but at least you'll have a good few to contact. We found spaces for our kids this way.


----------



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

*Possible move to Dubai*

We are currently deciding whether to accept a proposal to work in Dubai. We would need to relocate whole family two kids and two adults (grade 1 currently and grade 1 in 2009). Could anyone suggest best plan of attack regarding school registration, childcare registration (if any), approximate cost of renting, car purchasing, food, etc. 

Any information at this early stage would be great.

Thanks


----------



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

*Moving Dogs to Duabi from Australia*

I was wondering how to go about moving a dog with us to Dubai. What costs, quarantine, can you have them in rented villas etc. Any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Grinding, we're moving to Dubai in Aug this year, we're over the initial panic of 'OMG...there's no schools', well slightly anyway. We haven't got confirmed places yet but we have registered at a few. 

Regarding dogs, when we were in Dubai in Feb we didn't see many, I remember my wife commenting about this when we were there. Might be something to do with the heat.

Good luck with your deliberations!


----------



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. How much does it cost to register at the schools and did you get an indication of where you are on the waiting list? Did you get any Australian Specific schools??

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There are 2 "Australian" schools.
Both are in Sharjah, not Dubai

One is called Australian International School. (AIS). It is based on QLD curicculum.
Dont believe there are many Aussies there.

A new one has also opened, again, in Sharjah.
Its called Victorian International School Sharjah (VISS)...based on Vic curicculum.

With schools you need to put your name down at lots of schools (yes there is a fee, but cant help you with the amount)

Lots of schools in Dubai, ranging from approx 30,000 dhs -50,000 dhs per year (priamry school prices- more for secondary)

Some schools have closed wait lists, but remember that this is a transient place, so positions come and go all the time.

Ideally you try and choose a school close to home/work to keep travel times down

There are dogs here, usually live with people in villas, as opposed to apartments.
You may not see many out + about wandering due to the heat.


----------



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me sgilli3.

How far is Sharjah from Dubai.  Also do you know a good website with an easy to read locality map of Dubai?? Just to get a better idea of layout and suburbs etc.

Thanks again


----------



## mnass (May 20, 2008)

grinding said:


> I was wondering how to go about moving a dog with us to Dubai. What costs, quarantine, can you have them in rented villas etc. Any information would be great. Thanks


I don't know about the rules regarding dogs in Dubai. But being from Singapore where it's a multicutural society, we grow up knowing that Muslims and dogs do not mix. It's a cutural thing and religious as well as they find that the dog's wet nose is not clean. (I hope my memory serves me right but it's along this line) As such, if you are able to bring your dog over, bear this in mind.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

loads of people bring their dogs over and we have a huge dog show every year


----------



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

GA 

Thanks for the good news I was reading some disturbing reports about what can happen to dogs over there


----------

